# Diabetes and osteomyelitis in icd 10



## mjb5019 (Mar 25, 2014)

How will diabetes with osteomyelitis be coded in icd10?   There is a code for diabetes with gangrene-it codes as diabetes with diabetic peripheral angiopathy with gangrene.  Will we code it as Diabetes with other specified complication and osteomyelitis or just diabetes and osteomyelitis?????


----------

